# Please research these rescues before calling



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Eastern Shore Animal Rescue League, MD
East Dallas Humane Society
Etosha Rescue and Adoption Center, TX
Fairfield Animal Rescue, SC
Florence Area Humane Society, SC
Forgotten 4 Paws, OH
Fortunate Pooches & Lab rescue, IL
Four Paws, CA
Four Paws Ranch Pet Sanctuary, TX
Four Paws Rescue Rehabilitation & Adoption, PA
Franklin County Humane Society, NC
Friends for the Dearborn Animal Shelter, MI
Friends for Life Animal Haven, OH
Friends-4-Life, WV
Friends with Four Paws Rescue, OK
Green County Humane Society in Monroe WI
GreenePets Foster Network, TN
Guardian Angels Animal Rescue
Happy Hills Animal Foundation, NC
Happy Trails Animal Sanctuary, MO


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Thanks Kim!


----------

